# Keylogger !



## rajkumar_personal (Feb 24, 2006)

Which is the best keylogger available for download.
It sjould have multiple features like keylogging for all the user accounts, sending the logged events to a specified email address, etc.


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Feb 24, 2006)

I know which one is the best and what I use. But I think It is not allowed to discuss here.


----------



## champ_rock (Feb 24, 2006)

yeah not allowed... everyone knows why u need a keylogger.......

therefore its not allowed here


----------



## mobile_freak_2020 (Feb 24, 2006)

<deleted by me >   after a rethink 


Thanks


----------



## phatratt (Feb 24, 2006)

just google for it,u will get u'r answers won't reccomend any keyloggers on a public discussion forums,any lurker might misuse it.


----------



## evildeadregeneration (Feb 24, 2006)

what the deep and mod's doing?????Is it allowed???????I want an explanation for them...


----------



## nach p (Feb 24, 2006)

Have u read the rules and regulations ??
Be careful before posting any illegal matter .


----------



## godsownman (Feb 24, 2006)

I dont think it is allowed.


----------



## FatBeing (Feb 24, 2006)

Grey area.

Keyloggers per se aren't illegal. Just like tapping phone lines aren't illegal. What counts is the final purpose.

Though I doubt anyone on this forum will use it for crimefighting purposes.

I'm not locking this thread because technically, nothing illegal has been discussed.

But it's going to be watched verrrry carefully.


----------



## mohit (Feb 24, 2006)

Umm try googling for these

Perfect Keylogger
Iopus 007 Starr 

Had used them long time before so no idea about their availability now .. try googling.


----------



## digen (Feb 25, 2006)

evildeadregeneration said:
			
		

> what the deep and mod's doing?????Is it allowed???????I want an explanation for them...



On a lighter note Deep is playing around with Banning machine gun,while the others including me are monitoring everyone with spy cams   

On a serious note the next time around if you feel a topic/thread is unfit then just report it .No need to post & ask what anyone is doing.


----------



## __Virus__ (Feb 25, 2006)

Perfect Keylogger and sckeylog the best u wud get...to b frnak i have always used it for wrong purposes and everybody wud..strange still running


----------



## evildeadregeneration (Feb 25, 2006)

digen said:
			
		

> evildeadregeneration said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ANY WAY GUYS USE OF KEYLOGGER'S is come to legal........After i come to it by browseing....And i dont care any f*** **** ****..........


----------



## mobile_freak_2020 (Feb 25, 2006)

hi dudde watch ur words   



			
				evildeadregeneration said:
			
		

> what the deep and mod's doing?????Is it
> ANY WAY GUYS USE OF KEYLOGGER'S is come to legal........After i come to it by browseing....And i dont care any f*** **** ****..........


----------



## evildeadregeneration (Feb 25, 2006)

mobile_freak_2020 said:
			
		

> hi dudde watch ur words
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what the hell u doing man????U just combine one post with the another one...And u saying watch ur words  ??? i have u on


----------



## mvishnu (Feb 25, 2006)

I had a keylogger once.. What i forgot to do was uninstall nnorton. Each time my windows started, norton used to say... "some prog. is trying to change settings... Press OK to restart."

the funny thing was, only the OK button was there. so each time i turned on my comp, i had to restart. 

Finally got rind of the problem by delleting norton through dos.


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Feb 25, 2006)

I AM EXTREMELY SORRY to have offended the members so badly.
I didn't mean to use the keylogger for illegal purposes !
Rest assured about that.
I have the ability and the skill to get most of the things that you people use keyloggers for 

But it is just taht my cousin turned up this week and I have come to know that he has been using my comp to log into the account that the rest of my family uses (with permission, from my father).
Whenever I come into the room I hear the sound of fast clicking (probably he closes the windows that he doesn't want me to see) and hence my desperateness to get a keylogger to monitor his activities.

THATS the EXPLANATION that I have to ofer.
If you still think that I am going to use it for illegal purpose.....I can't help it.

But sorry anyway....
No OFFENCE meant.
I know that I have been here for a long time and ned to conduct myself with some more responsibility.
So S-O-R-R-Y !
And I will try to take care before posting any offending material from now on.


----------



## nil_3 (Feb 25, 2006)

In January 2003 Digit Mindwire Cd there was a program "Boss Everywhere" which had al the features rajkumar_personal has asked for.


----------



## go4saket (Feb 26, 2006)

Try Iopus Starr Pro


----------



## champ_rock (Feb 26, 2006)

frankly... keyloggers can be detected ......

but my fav is use Google Desktop Search... it automatically indexes most of the web pages u visit... its safe... and no body has suspicion on it.........


----------



## mkmkmk (Feb 26, 2006)

tell me freeware guys which will record not only keystrokes but also captures screenshots and webhistroy of visited sites

so many on google but either have 30-60 min demo period or trial period of some day in which it will pop up again so thats uselesss

is there any freeware which is complte spy,records keystrokes captures screenshots and will give us webshistroy too

regards
manoj


----------



## adi87 (Feb 26, 2006)

try KGB KEylogger free edition


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 27, 2006)

Will these keyloggers be able to hide themselves from an anti-virus/anti-spyware tool? Most of them gets caught! Tell me about something that doesn't get caught


----------



## adi87 (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah.. i m hvng same problem.....................
sc-keylogger wz identified as a trojan by AVG>
So i thnk that it ( Anti vir )must be set to  ---IGNORE---- the file.
i wll actually try in the eve. so gimme that much time.
Also r they compltetly safe... i.e they cnt counter attack OUR security?


----------



## adi87 (Feb 28, 2006)

U must put the status of the Trojan..( as it wll dtect the keylogger by)...
as Ignore by anti-virus. 
After that it wll get unnoticed by the AV.

About anti spy, the same....use the option "ignore" for the keylogger.


----------



## mobile_freak_2020 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have seen gers which even can not be detected by latest AV or Anti-spyware tools.. 8) 

And I used dem on sum of my frnds   
Just 4 Fun .. No harm Nyway   



			
				tuxfan said:
			
		

> Will these keyloggers be able to hide themselves from an anti-virus/anti-spyware tool? Most of them gets caught! Tell me about something that doesn't get caught


----------



## adi87 (Mar 1, 2006)

*@mobile_freak_2020*



Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........
Can u plz name them???????


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 20, 2006)

@everyone !

Virus definitions are very good ways to detect keyloggers !

Almost all AV progs with latest virus defs will detect the keyloggers !

There is NO keylogger as yet that can avoid them !
If it does.......update your virus defs as soon as possible....they are out of date !


----------



## ilugd (Apr 4, 2006)

@axe, as you read in the posts, most antiviruses can detect them. So get a good antivirus and keep it updated


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 5, 2006)

u can hang a big lock on the door ! !


----------

